# More Eggs



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

Hey Everyone,
Ok...a while back (maybe 2 weeks) Beautiful laid two eggs. I replaced them with dummy eggs. I'm even doing my egg sitting hours. 

Well, today Beautiful laid another egg. Hopefully, tomorrow the second will be laid. A current total of 3 laid eggs this month. She is also carrying her wings low.

I'm making sure she gets high cal greens, her high cal grit, and vitamins. I make sure she has plenty of food and water. 

What could be triggering her to lay eggs??? I have pretty much stopped petting, holding, and any real interaction with her. Am I keeping her with the eggs too long??? She isn't getting as much out time as normal. Would a nice bath right now (with the possiblilty of another egg on the way) be a bad idea?

I'm just so worried that her calcium level will get too low and cause problems. I have noticed that she likes Griffen.... They are near each other, should I possible move her away???

She's my girl and I'm worried, so any advice would be wonderful!

Thank You,
Hilly


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Well, I checked and it's actually been 12 days since she laid her first egg. A bit too soon I think for her to lay again. 
Tell us what her day is like? Is she sitting on the dummy eggs a lot or just once in a while? 
My initial thought when you mentioned that she like this other bird, Griffen, is, depending on HOW close she is to him and how much they interact with each other, she could be "sight mated" to him. That's all it would take for her to lay eggs. 
Now, my answer to this (and it's just MY opinion) is.....if Beautiful is really "in love" with Griffen, then separating them would be cruel. IF they have become a pair simply due to the fact that they are near each other, the deed has been done. 
If you leave them as they are, Beautiful will continue to lay eggs. And without a partner to help do the sitting duties, she'll tire of them and lay quicker. 
I don't know that there's a lot you can do to stop her from laying, other than stick her off in a corner somewhere and ignore her and I know that's not going to happen, so my advice is, let her take a mate, lay eggs, replace them and let the two of them do the sitting. At least she won't lay quite as often.


----------



## Gladys (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi Hilly!

How old is she?


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Lovebird's advice sounds good to me, Hilly... 

Hope all works out!

BTW, how is Mr. Burns???

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2008)

*Laying eggs*

When Poopy started laying eggs (indoor pigeon), it was very erratic and the time between egg laying was not predictable. I believe that pigeons usually lay two eggs at a time within a few days. At first, Poopy laid her second egg about four days after laying the first. She now lays her second egg two days after laying the first. Based on my experience with Poopy, baby birds are not as predictable as older birds when it comes to laying eggs. Poopy does not have a male mate, so her eggs are not fertile. Also, Poopy lays eggs every couple of weeks, which might seem excessive, but that's just Poopy. She's laid eggs that often for almost three years now. I just make sure that she has a lot of calcium supplements. She's happy and healthy.


----------



## pittsburgh24 (Jan 27, 2005)

how is Mr. Burns? I've been wondering how he's adjusted too. 
Anyone heard?


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

Hmmmm....can't answer any of your inquiries, MJ, however, seems like Lovebird's advice may be the answer for Beautiful, especially if she has mated with Griffen even if only from afar. Hey, ya never know...might be a match made in Heaven! <3
I'm sure you're giving her ample Calcium supps. 
Please let us know how everything works out.
Best Wishes to the possible future couple!


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

Well if she got wise and knew that you had took "Her" eggs and replaced them with "yours" then she laid again right on time. Just thought I would throw that in there... I have had pigeon on my old bird team that i have put on fake eggs and laid again right before a race... so I doubt they would have laid a clutch on top of another after 10 days just to stay home from a race... or take a "sick-race"


----------

